# sanding in tight spaces



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

How do you sand in tight spaces or sand very tough angles?

There's a couple corners of Polar Lights' D-7 that I can't really get at very well. I was hoping someone would have some suggestions.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Ah!

1. Emory sticks. If you've a wife or GF...they have those just lying around to do the nails. You can cut an emory stick to any shape you need. There's a coarse side and a fine side. Emory sticks are our friends. 

2. For curves...the old Testor's sanding sheets can be cut into smaller pieces and wrapped around pens/pencils, Q-tip shafts, dowels of any diameter...you name it! You could even glue some to some soft foam and then it will conform to almost any shape.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey! That's a great idea! I can wrap the sanding film around the putty knife (spatula)! It's certainly narrow and flat enough!

Thanks!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:

You should never have a sanding issue ever again.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

If it doesn't have to be sanded with Emery paper but just smoothed somehow, a needle file can usually get into the narrow cracks and crevices on most kits, and there are quite a few different shapes and sizes of file for most situations.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I just could never get the hang of the filing motion. They never seem to work well for me.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The emory boards are great and come in a variety of sizes, I also found a piece of square balsa wood and some double stick tape makes a great small scale sanding block.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

with regards to the emery boards, I found at my local Rite-Aid, some very useful sanding sticks that I've had for a little over a year now and I'm just now getting to the point where they need to be replaced. They come in about 12 grits from extremely rough to uber-fine polishing grade. Look in the nail-care secton if you're interested. They have varying grits on either side. One side is slightly finer than the reverse. Who knew? Modeling sullpies in the health and beauty isle?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

at Hobby Lobby i found these little sanding sticks( by the model paints and glue etc ) . they are just sandpaper attached to thin pieces of some kind of flexible material . they're about 1/8th inch wide . great for sanding tight spot or curved areas . 
hb


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I usually just tear off a small section of whatever grit sandpaper I'm using and fold that in half. The creased edge usually provides enough strength to sand with, and it allows me to get into some pretty tight places.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Plastic spoons man! Cut it too whatever shape you need, doublestick some sandpaper on it and go--


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hmm...
well to do it right, you need jewelers riffler files......they can get into any space and make the area smooth as glass. I don't care how good you are with sandpaper, you can't get the professional finish you can with these little files...Grobet swiss files are really nice ones...I own two different sets and 2 different cuts..once you get use to these tools, you'll never look back..
Best,
William


----------

